# Cheap Flights



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Folks

Not contributed for a while due to the move but after spending an hour trying to get a decent priced flight to the uk for a 2 day trip yesterday I found this video online that summed up my experience, something I am sure you are all familiar with... hope it makes you laugh like i did me! The line "cos how the feck are you supposed to pay if nowt but feking plastic particularly made me giggle... how true...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I think thats been posted on here before ... It is brilliant


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I think thats been posted on here before ... It is brilliant


ooh sorry! i didnt see it! Glad i have now though!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> ooh sorry! i didnt see it! Glad i have now though!


You should look at some of the other stuff they have done, its quite funny


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You should look at some of the other stuff they have done, its quite funny


yeah i was particularly amused with the one entitled "dogging"... can i say dogging on here? (dont want to offend Mary!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This is wonderful too:


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> This is wonderful too:
> 
> YouTube - British Airways commercial alternative


love it!

you for coffee jaja


----------

